# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  глюк word на маке

## Sher

Проблема в работе через раз горячих команд: скопировать, вставить и т.д.
Не понимаю, в чем проблема, но именно через раз горячие клавиши то работают, то нет. Как сделать так и на что нажать, чтобы они работали постоянно?

----------

